# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Витрина для моделей

## Kasatka

Хочу сделать себе витрину для моделей

так чтобы была стеклянная (или акрил), герметичная, с освещением

Можно конечно купить что-то типа шкафа для посуды, но они все не очень большие и неглубокие.

Никто не пробовал создать что-то подобное или может быть видел схемы, чертежи?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Серега, а нафига что-то изобретать? Чем плохи стандартные витринки?



Погугли по "glass cabinet" и получишь кучу приемлемых вариантов.

----------


## Kasatka

да я гуглил
Айкишный - маленький для 48-го масштаба

если заказывать нужных размеров - получается под штуку фунтарей. Думаю может самому сделать? Алюминиевые уголки, акрил...

----------


## Lelick009

Алюминиевые уголки, акрил...

http://www.sial-group.ru/production/?id=76
Посмотри раздел профили и комплектующие

Если есть возможность купить, то думаю собрать самому большого труда не составит.

----------


## Kasatka

ну я буду искать что-то подобное не в России..

просто мне сама схема всего этого дела интересует. Думаю, что гляну где-нить в магазинах витрины и посмотрю как они сделаны

----------


## Carrey

Рекомендую ориентироваться на это.

----------


## ALI

> Рекомендую ориентироваться на это.


  О-о!!!Это круто! :)

----------


## Lelick009

Ну как-то так

----------


## Kasatka

> Рекомендую ориентироваться на это.


я лучше выберу полноценную жизнь =)

----------


## Kasatka

> я лучше выберу полноценную жизнь =)


спасибо за помощь! =)

----------


## Carrey

> я лучше выберу полноценную жизнь
> спасибо за помощь! =)


Я, конечно, имел в виду стеллажи, а не modus vivendi  :Smile:  . Обратите внимание на модульность - всё взаимозаменяемо и подгоняемо под сиюминутные нужды. Собрали самолётик чуть выше остальных - достали эту полку, переставили уголки выше, вставили полку. Со сборными шкафами из алюминевых профилей такие фокусы не всегда возможны.

Ну и элементарность изготовления - обычные любые шкафы (впрочем, Вы упомянули герметичность - боитесь пыли?), на боковые стенки прибить рейки, в них тыкать уголки под стеклянные полки. Стоимость фурнитуры минимальная, стекло можно нарезать в любой стекольной мастерской.

Кстати, этот товарищ с фотографий успешно размещает полторы тысячи моделей в 1/72 в одной комнате, причём, на мой взгляд, достаточно презентабельно.

----------


## Kasatka

=) я понял =)

я видел в магазине ханнантс в лондоне их собственную витрину. Выглядит как прозрачный короб, а внутри каркас алюминиевый на который цепляются полки. Каркас как раз имеет возможность двигать полки с шагом 1-2 см.

Но хочется чтобы еще выглядело не так убого..  Возможность поставить такой шкаф есть только в зале, поэтому нужно чтобы еще более менее "дизайнерски" выглядело =)

----------


## Lelick009

http://www.valuframe.co.uk/Series-6-...-Profiles.html

примерно тоже самое, только в UK

----------


## Atlant

> Айкишный - маленький для 48-го масштаба


Если смотреть в IKEA книжные шкафы, то да - мелковато. Я себе в IKEA взял 2 каркаса для одежных шкафов, 2 полки для них (по одной в середину каждого), заказал стеклянные полки и сейчас вот "созреваю" для заказывания стеклянных дверей для шкафов. На полку помещается модель длиной 78 см и шириной 30 с лишним (Конкорд и Валькирия в 72-ом). Про "мелочь" типа Ту-22 и говорить нечего.
Полки получились дороже шкафов :)

----------

